

Real-time thoughts on the husband and wife startup. - chrisstanchak
https://medium.com/lessons-learned/523a01d69e18

======
gbattle
I know and respect Chris and Jenny. Although I'm against working with family
for the most part, if you must, I agree with most of the advice. However, the
Co-CEO choice is a complete cop out. It never works. You're simply delaying a
decision under the guise of marital compromise, but your business will suffer
if/when you hire more people. Just my humble $.02.

------
wallsm1
Like any strategic team, roles and responsibilities are defined (be proactive)
and weaknesses are complemented by strengths, vice-versa...like the divide-
and-conquer described, spot on! In similar fashion, I'm starting a company as
well, and while I'm not married to my business partner and co-founder, I'm
mindful that I draw from best practices from my marriage of 14yrs, e.g. "Let
the small things go", "choose your battles", and "there's more than one way to
skin a cat"...my two cents - best wishes on the Loveseat... ;)

------
eglotzer
Excellent tips! Any couple working on a business together should read this!!
The app looks like a great idea too!

------
RBHendrick
Love it all... love the post, love you two, and love the app = Loveseat.
Anxious to see more of all.

------
lloyedlobo
Great post Chris. Good luck to you both!

------
jstanchak
Love it!

